# coinops ignite (mame emu) for xbox



## godsakes (May 12, 2009)

i've just aquired the coinops ignite emu with is a newish mame emulator for the xbox - i've also got about 4.5gb of roms for it 

trouble is half the roms don't seem to work (must have been for an older version) and cite various files missing - but if memory serves romsets are more about name changes than anything else (right?)...

can anyone point me to a guide on how to 'adjust' my current romset so it works with coinops ignite?


----------



## velocity37 (May 13, 2009)

The emulator comes with the appropriate DAT files. Just put them in their associated program and have it scan your ROM directory.

RomCenter would probably be easier for you to see how your set compares to the dat.


----------



## avant1277 (May 13, 2009)

if you can't be arsed and have usenet access then grab CoinOPS_ IGNITE_V1.0_Final-iND - it has 1000 roms working already in one nice pack.


----------



## godsakes (May 13, 2009)

avant1277 said:
			
		

> if you can't be arsed and have usenet access then grab CoinOPS_ IGNITE_V1.0_Final-iND - it has 1000 roms working already in one nice pack.


that might be the one i have actually (if so a lot of the roms need fixing)

i've used romcentre to rename my roms and i've copied over only the working ones (filtering out doubles/clones) - i'm burning off a disc to test so will update later


----------



## godsakes (May 13, 2009)

hmm just burnt off a new disc and i don't seem to be getting any better a success rate 

just to check, i'm i right in thinking all i need to do is to click the fix button on any yellow roms? (in romcentre)

also the DAT file which came with coinops ignite comes out as "mamedox 1.1" in case that's an issue


----------



## avant1277 (May 14, 2009)

I have to admit I have only tried 2 games on it, the japanese version of Renegade, and Outrun, but both worked great for me.

did you copy the save data files to your hd?  details are in the readme file.

I ftp'd the whole thing to my xbox hd and it worked great.  I'll try some other games tonight and see if I have any issues.


----------



## godsakes (May 14, 2009)

avant1277 said:
			
		

> I have to admit I have only tried 2 games on it, the japanese version of Renegade, and Outrun, but both worked great for me.
> 
> did you copy the save data files to your hd?  details are in the readme file.
> 
> I ftp'd the whole thing to my xbox hd and it worked great.  I'll try some other games tonight and see if I have any issues.


yeah i copied the save file and edited the rom directory so it would read from the DVD drive (took me a while to realise it had to be "g:" and NOT "g:\")

anyway let us know how you get on with some other roms


----------



## avant1277 (May 14, 2009)

hey godsakes, I tried another 10 games and all worked fine.  

I can't think what could be causing the prob I'm afraid.  I didn't change any of the roms.

the one I got from usenet is currently 65 days old, on a.b.games.xbox, posted by HellsFury.

if you have a spare dvd9 you could try burning the whole lot on there, or otherwise I'm not sure if the roms can be loaded over network.

good luck!


----------



## godsakes (May 14, 2009)

hmm, i've reinstalled the EMU just to make sure it's fine 

and updated the ini file so it only looks for roms on the DVD drive (g now none of the roms i've tried works (including outrun) - i then changed the ini file to read only from the hard drive and copied over a few roms and those seem to work fine 

it must be somekind of problem with the EMU running roms off the DVD (strange since it recognises the roms on the disc with a scan). Not sure what to do now as i ony have less than 400mb spare on the hard drive


----------



## avant1277 (May 14, 2009)

hmm weird

try asking on the forum where it seems to have been originally released:

http://www.1emulation.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29377

someone there might be able to shed some light on it


----------

